# NEW(?) mod idea



## Ihasdapie (Feb 18, 2015)

Is this an new mod idea?
If it is, please nobody copy this

SO you turn the M slice of a normal 3x3 45 degrees. Cut off the edge pieces so it is more squarish, and build up on the centers to make it cubic. It would be shapeshifting, and IMO intresting to solve. I think that this will be a "poor man's ghost cube " What do you think? Tell me if this has been done again, and whether if it is a good idea. Thanks a lot!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 18, 2015)

I believe that's been produced as Calvin's Fisher Wall Cube II: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=3349bb55-8486-47c1-88f1-901c62660edc


----------



## nalralz (Feb 18, 2015)

I did that to one of my cubes a long time ago.


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh. Never knew about that... thanks a lot tho!
Even tho i can buy one its cheaper to make one.


----------

